# Can't post links



## MickFoster (Aug 13, 2021)

I use Google Chrome.
I noticed the problem about a month ago.
I can't access anything on the bar......bold, italic, underline, color, font, link, emotions, redo.......etc.
Help please.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 13, 2021)

MickFoster said:


> I use Google Chrome.
> I noticed the problem about a month ago.
> I can't access anything on the bar......bold, italic, underline, color, font, link, emotions, redo.......etc.
> Help please.


Try hitting this button.


----------



## MickFoster (Aug 13, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Try hitting this button.
> View attachment 4964205


Thanks so much.........I'm an idiot.......lol.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 13, 2021)

MickFoster said:


> Thanks so much.........I'm an idiot.......lol.


It's all good. I couldn't figure it out either. Just started hitting all the buttons and then I hit that one and it all came back. Lol


----------

